# [SOLVED] "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error



## MirroredReality

I'm trying to set up a static IP for my PC, but I keep receiving:

_"Warning - Multiple default gateways are intended to provide redundancy to a single network (such as an intranet or the Internet). They will not function properly when the gateways are on two separate, disjoint networks (such as one on your intranet and one on the Internet). Do you want to save this configuration?"_

My WIFI adapter is set to "Obtain an IP address automatically" so that shouldn't be the problem. I tried *ipconfig /release and /renew,* but didn't work. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shadowjk

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*



MirroredReality said:


> I'm trying to set up a static IP for my PC, but I keep receiving:
> 
> _"Warning - Multiple default gateways are intended to provide redundancy to a single network (such as an intranet or the Internet). They will not function properly when the gateways are on two separate, disjoint networks (such as one on your intranet and one on the Internet). Do you want to save this configuration?"_
> 
> My WIFI adapter is set to "Obtain an IP address automatically" so that shouldn't be the problem. I tried *ipconfig /release and /renew,* but didn't work. Help would be greatly appreciated.


It means you've got two different interfaces that have different default gateways. Windows is just warning you that depending on which interface your traffic flows, you may not be able to reach some services.

Have you tried to disconnect to your Wifi before adding the second connection? Or is the wireless card the NIC you wish to apply the static address on?

Josh


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Welcome to TSF!
Another explaination is that you are putting in the wrong static entries.

Did you first review your routers dhcp scope to make sure you are using a ip address that is not in the scope?


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*



Shadowjk said:


> It means you've got two different interfaces that have different default gateways. Windows is just warning you that depending on which interface your traffic flows, you may not be able to reach some services.
> 
> Have you tried to disconnect to your Wifi before adding the second connection? Or is the wireless card the NIC you wish to apply the static address on?
> 
> Josh


In the Wifi adapter properties, I set the IPv4 address to obtain an IP automatically and then disabled the adapter, then enabled the Ethernet connection. The default gateway I'm attempting to set for my Ethernet is what I would type in the URL to get to the Router settings when I was connected to Wifi, so they should not be different. 



Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> Another explaination is that you are putting in the wrong static entries.
> 
> Did you first review your routers dhcp scope to make sure you are using a ip address that is not in the scope?


The IP that I'm trying to assign my computer is not currently being used by another computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

"The IP that I'm trying to assign my computer is not currently being used by another computer. "

That wasn't the question  The question pertains to the proper way to determine what ip address you can use and then putting in the correct static entries.

How about you simply go ahead and do the ip assignment, ignore the message and then post the results of a ipconfig /all for review.


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*



Wand3r3r said:


> "The IP that I'm trying to assign my computer is not currently being used by another computer. "
> 
> That wasn't the question  The question pertains to the proper way to determine what ip address you can use and then putting in the correct static entries.
> 
> How about you simply go ahead and do the ip assignment, ignore the message and then post the results of a ipconfig /all for review.


Oh, sorry, I guess I read it wrong. Here's the /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dat-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-1F-72-FE-C6-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5c6:7f42:4bf:40f8%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.14(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 430186354
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LogMeIn Hamachi Virtual Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-19-10-70-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1910:7054(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6447:a43b:60f9:54d0%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 25.16.112.84(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 3, 2015 4:10:28 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 3, 2016 4:10:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
 25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 25.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 117592306
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:1c48:35e1:3f57:fdf3(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c48:35e1:3f57:fdf3%4(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134217728
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{53E01F16-F18E-47AA-8FFB-92109EEDAC03}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{837FBB6A-E593-4E56-8A54-29B7454F9FED}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Ethernet adapter Ethernet: doesn't have a gateway entry. Did you try putting one in?

Do you have a wifi card also and its just disabled?


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*



Wand3r3r said:


> Ethernet adapter Ethernet: doesn't have a gateway entry. Did you try putting one in?
> 
> Do you have a wifi card also and its just disabled?


I'm not sure how to put in a gateway entry other than going to the IPv4 properties and doing the static IP thing, which isn't working. 

Sorry, yes, I do have a wifi card. It was disabled.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dat-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : PLAM

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PLAM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-1F-72-FE-C6-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5c6:7f42:4bf:40f8%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.12(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 3, 2015 7:47:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 10, 2015 7:47:30 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 430186354
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-5A-B6-44-85-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PLAM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros 802.11 a|b|g|n Dualband
Wireless Network Module
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5A-B6-44-85-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LogMeIn Hamachi Virtual Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-19-10-70-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1910:7054(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6447:a43b:60f9:54d0%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 25.16.112.84(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 3, 2015 7:47:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 3, 2016 7:47:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 25.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 117592306
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.PLAM:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PLAM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1002:3aa8:3f57:fdf3(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1002:3aa8:3f57:fdf3%4(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134217728
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{53E01F16-F18E-47AA-8FFB-92109EEDAC03}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

You are reading too much into the informational message you are seeing. You can still do the static gateway entry. I think the error is being generated due to the Hamachi gateway. Just ignore the error and proceed with putting in your gateway entry.


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*



Wand3r3r said:


> You are reading too much into the informational message you are seeing. You can still do the static gateway entry. I think the error is being generated due to the Hamachi gateway. Just ignore the error and proceed with putting in your gateway entry.


When I ignore the warning, my internet doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Ignore the error. Once you have completed the change do a ipconfig /all. Undo the change and post the ipconfig so we can see what is going on.


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Here you go:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dat-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : PLAM

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-1F-72-FE-C6-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5c6:7f42:4bf:40f8%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.14(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 430186354
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-5A-B6-44-85-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PLAM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros 802.11 a|b|g|n Dualband
Wireless Network Module
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5A-B6-44-85-AB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34c9:6036:347:b68f%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.18(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 7, 2015 10:05:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 14, 2015 10:05:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 256400054
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : LogMeIn Hamachi Virtual Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-19-10-70-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1910:7054(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6447:a43b:60f9:54d0%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 25.16.112.84(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 7, 2015 8:29:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 7, 2016 8:29:32 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
25.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 25.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 117592306
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.PLAM:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : PLAM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:c82:b03:3f57:fded(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c82:b03:3f57:fded%4(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134217728
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-5D-16-44-48-5A-B6-44-85-AB

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{53E01F16-F18E-47AA-8FFB-92109EEDAC03}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{837FBB6A-E593-4E56-8A54-29B7454F9FED}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

So this is when you don't have internet?

What is the reason for the static entry with no gateway on the wired nic?


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Yep, no wifi with these settings. And I do not know why the default gateway doesn't show up, as I set the default gateway when setting up the static IP.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Not only does the gateway not show but neither do you show a ipv4 dns server. how about you post a screen show of this page I am attaching filled out.


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

Perfect. I am thinking something is wrong with your tcp/ip stack. Follow this for the repair

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357


----------



## MirroredReality

*Re: "Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended..." Error*

That did the trick! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended...&quot; Error*

Glad to help. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hardeep1singh

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;Warning: Multiple default gateways are intended...&quot; Error*

Thanks. this worked for me too. On Windows 10.


----------

